# chicken missing! please help!



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

One of my hens went missing three days ago and we have not seen her since. we have three others hens (no roosters) and the four of them are always together. They are free range and allowed to roam into a small woods near their pen, but one night one of the chickens didn't come back and we have searched all over, but cannot find her, or any blood or feathers. She has been laying for about 6 months, but as we don't have a rooster, could she be broody and trying to get her eggs to hatch? If so, where would be good places to look for her. We are all really fond of her and worried about her so any help will be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

sorry! i guess I would be looking in brushy areas. if your others are still free range, watch them because they may go to hang out with her. has she been laying in the woods?


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

I can't see any eggs in the woods, but they have a few laying spots so its possible. Thank you I'll keep an eye on the others but they seem to be happy where they are. Do you know if she would be more likley to be on the ground or have made a nest in a tree somewhere? she has her wing clipped but she can still fly a bit.
thank you so much


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt it's in the trees. Probably on the ground hidden by shrubs. Chickens usually follow the same "grazing" pattern every day only expanding a bit every day or so. If your hens free range, they may lead you to her.


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

Could she be broody and trying to get her eggs to hatch if we don't have a rooster?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

jakechicken said:


> Could she be broody and trying to get her eggs to hatch if we don't have a rooster?


How long have you been raising chickens?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Either a predator got her or she is sitting on eggs that wont hatch somewhere in the woods. Im leaning to a predator got her unfortunately


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chickens do get in trees.I rescued a dump off at a local state park at night and she was in a tree,where it was safe.Are there any places she could get in but have a hard time getting out?Chickens will get themselves in to trouble.What kind of predators do you have around the homestead?I had a fox get one of my chickens and I found her feathers across the street,not in my yard.I also watched a coyote get one,once again no feathers were left behind.Mine also free range but I've had more trouble with the neighbors' dogs than anything else(until I started shooting them,now no dog problems).


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

dawg53 said:


> How long have you been raising chickens?


about 6 months, and we got them when they were about 6 months old


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

Maryellen said:


> Either a predator got her or she is sitting on eggs that wont hatch somewhere in the woods. Im leaning to a predator got her unfortunately


Wouldn't a predator leave feathers, and maybe a carcass behind? There also wasn't a commotion, so we have our fingers crossed she's sitting on her eggs somewhere. any tips on how to find her? Thank you


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Chickens do get in trees.I rescued a dump off at a local state park at night and she was in a tree,where it was safe.Are there any places she could get in but have a hard time getting out?Chickens will get themselves in to trouble.What kind of predators do you have around the homestead?I had a fox get one of my chickens and I found her feathers across the street,not in my yard.I also watched a coyote get one,once again no feathers were left behind.Mine also free range but I've had more trouble with the neighbors' dogs than anything else(until I started shooting them,now no dog problems).


We have foxes nearby, but our dogs scares them off from coming to close. We have looked all around but cannot find any feathers or carcass or anything. Its possible that they wandered off into the woods where the dog cant scare he foxes around, but wouldn't any kind of predator get all four of them, as there normally all with each other? Thank you


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A dog will kill them all but a predator will only take one and get.It's very possible it will be back for more,it knows there is an easy meal there.I went and shot up my front tree line.I didn't see it but I stopped loosing chickens.I shot anything that could be a den.I either got it or scared the hell out of it and it moved on.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Since it's spring time, it's possible a fox got your hen. The fox may have kits to feed and she'll be back to get more of your chickens.
It might be best to pen them up. I hope you have built a coop and pen like Ft Knox. We'd hate to hear you lost more chickens.


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

dawg53 said:


> Since it's spring time, it's possible a fox got your hen. The fox may have kits to feed and she'll be back to get more of your chickens.
> It might be best to pen them up. I hope you have built a coop and pen like Ft Knox. We'd hate to hear you lost more chickens.


We do have a coop and pen, but if possible we would much prefer to let them roam where they like. its now been 5 days since she disappeared, would the fix have been back by now?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I would think that a fox wouldve been back by now looking for another meal. But if not, that's good news. However you still must be aware the odds are not in your favor that a fox wont return.
Good luck.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Got a shotgun?Go out and look for a den.It will have a front and back door.It could be a tree stump or in sticker bushes or some brush or under a building, etc.The actual door will be small,maybe 4" or so.Go out and just start shooting towards the ground at possible dens.You may not get it but maybe it will convince it to move on.Good luck!!!


----------



## jakechicken (Feb 16, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> Got a shotgun?Go out and look for a den.It will have a front and back door.It could be a tree stump or in sticker bushes or some brush or under a building, etc.The actual door will be small,maybe 4" or so.Go out and just start shooting towards the ground at possible dens.You may not get it but maybe it will convince it to move on.Good luck!!!


Thanks for the suggestion, but I live in England so no shotgun!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too bad,I feel for you all in the UK.How about a trap?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did you find your chicken?


----------

